# Viewing Parts & Misc for sale



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

How do I view Parts & Misc for sale section? I get this message "You do not have the required permissions to read topics within this forum"


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

doctor_b said:


> How do I view Parts & Misc for sale section? I get this message "You do not have the required permissions to read topics within this forum"


Hi, For MP & PM access info click link.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

But if you check again you should have access.
Hoggy.


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> But if you check again you should have access.
> Hoggy.


Thank you!


----------

